# Let’s see dem birds



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

It got wild last night and I missed my alarm by 4 hours. I’m gonna need a Christmas miracle to pull this off


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Did this the other day at the house. 24 hours into a 72 at the firehouse. Firehouse thanksgiving is mullet and oysters too busy to do anything elaborate. Having the neighboring engine company over to grab a quick bite if 911 allows


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Mine was in Brine all night, started it about 8. Smoke for an hour or 2, bout to bump it up to 300 to crisp it up and have it for lunch!￼￼￼


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Same story different year. Presentation was a 2/10 but it eats.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

Turkey 🦃 and Ham both on the Webber brined the bird for 24 and dried it for 12 accented it with some applewood. Absolutely 💯 delicious 🤤 😉 and for some odd reason it won’t let me post a picture all of a sudden🤣🤔. Any suggestions


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Damn dude that looks awesome......you pulled it off.


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

Got it 🤙


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

We are doing dinner and I am spatchcocking mine too. I see you went direct, Etrade. Did you do your indirect, Jaster? How long did they take?


----------



## sws763 (10 mo ago)

15# on BGE, then blow torch for finishing touches.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I had mine indirect, around 225 for 2 hours, kicked up to 275 for the last hour and a half or so. Pulled it when the breast hit 157. Let it rest, sliced it after 20 minute rest. Amazing how moist this $8 cheapo Bird was. Dern good too


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

jaster said:


> I had mine indirect, around 225 for 2 hours, kicked up to 275 for the last hour and a half or so. Pulled it when the breast hit 157. Let it rest, sliced it after 20 minute rest. Amazing how moist this $8 cheapo Bird was. Dern good too


I also went with the WD 49 cent a lb bird and with the brine couldn’t tell the difference between it and a fresh Butterball 😉


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Brined a 14 lb bird. Cooked at 250° till done. Came out pretty good. I'll go back to cooking one on my Egg though. The Lang can't be touched for butts and ribs, but the turkey is much better on the Egg.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

Deep fried in peanut oil, with Zatarins Creole butter injection and Creole dry rub, perfect and like legal Crack, the skin was amazing, 3rd yr deep frying and it gets better each time, twice baked potatoes and homemade stuffing.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

2 8 pound titties!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Anybody tried a smoke and fry combination? I saw something on line and it was smoked to 150 and fried the rest of the way to crisp the skin.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

DLo said:


> Anybody tried a smoke and fry combination? I saw something on line and it was smoked to 150 and fried the rest of the way to crisp the skin.


Very good, this was a 7pd boneless breast I injected with Tony’s butter and smoked to around 140ish before the peanut oil bath


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Malcom Reed did it last week, wish I had the time to try it


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Corpsman said:


> We are doing dinner and I am spatchcocking mine too. I see you went direct, Etrade. Did you do your indirect, Jaster? How long did they take?


It’s actually indirect but the damn thing was 21lbs and overhung my platesetter. Usually 3 hours at 300 degrees will do it but this puppy cooked in 2.5hours today.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

16# to big for my weber. Kinda like a fat chick in a 2 piece. Couldn't get the top to fit tight. Instead of a nice steady smoke for 6 hours. More like a 400* inferno for 3 hours. Looks terrible but taste was pretty solid. Not my best work. But them legs was tasty
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## hacihop9 (2 mo ago)

lettheairout said:


> 16# to big for my weber. Kinda like a fat chick in a 2 piece. Couldn't get the top to fit tight. Instead of a nice steady smoke for 6 hours. More like a 400* inferno for 3 hours. Looks terrible but taste was pretty solid. Not my best work. But them legs was tasty
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

etrade92 said:


> It’s actually indirect but the damn thing was 21lbs and overhung my platesetter. Usually 3 hours at 300 degrees will do it but this puppy cooked in 2.5hours today.


12-15 lbs is the perfect Egg bird.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Does yours come with an explanation? How was it under the shell?


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

After jacks deer ribs pics from last year, the lowest presentation score allowed is 2/10 ! his ribs pics are in the pff hall of fame with a 1/10. I ain’t judging as I thought I picked up my near empty beer today and didn’t realize my buddy had just started using it as his Copenhagen spitoon🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's the toast that went with our turkey.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

lettheairout said:


> 16# to big for my weber. Kinda like a fat chick in a 2 piece. Couldn't get the top to fit tight. Instead of a nice steady smoke for 6 hours. More like a 400* inferno for 3 hours. Looks terrible but taste was pretty solid. Not my best work. But them legs was tasty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well she still working hard to make you come back for seconds. I'd do it LMAO!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

halo1 said:


> After jacks deer ribs pics from last year, the lowest presentation score allowed is 2/10 ! his ribs pics are in the pff hall of fame with a 1/10. I ain’t judging as I thought I picked up my near empty beer today and didn’t realize my buddy had just started using it as his Copenhagen spitoon🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮


Been there lol. Came down to the shop to drink some beer to try to push all the food down from today. Picked one up from yesterday in my food confusion trying to clean up what I drug out last night. Just about give it all back. LOL


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

jwilson1978 said:


> Well she still working hard to make you come back for seconds. I'd do it LMAO!


Actually had great flavor. I dont eat the skin anyway. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

LY-zer said:


> Does yours come with an explanation? How was it under the shell?


You talking to me? That burnt one wasn't mine. It was on a smoking forum I'm on.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Yes FishSticks, I knew there had to be an explanation. You always cook better then that ...but you also said next time you would use the egg instead so I wundered......did something go wrong. It looks like it gotta a good smoke. 😁


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

28# Cajun butter injected BGE bird.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

LY-zer said:


> Yes FishSticks, I knew there had to be an explanation. You always cook better then that ...but you also said next time you would use the egg instead so I wundered......did something go wrong. It looks like it gotta a good smoke. 😁


Put the bird on a little early and it got too much smoke. White smoke is nasty. Thin blue wisps are what you want. Smoking is a type of cooking, not what you want while cooking.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Hell, I set off the fire alarm in the house most times I cook. Don't let me near the kitchen. I kid you not, I have three fire extinguishers within 10 feet. I really do want to try smoking stuff but I am scared I'll lose meh house. Best not.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

It’s gumbo time


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MrFish said:


> View attachment 1097813


that's the way they likem up here in selma. you white folks got it all wrong.
jack


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

stevenattsu said:


> It’s gumbo time



Making a pot tomorrow!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

wish i had some skrimps.
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Gumbo!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Wish I had a flat bottom dutch oven. I may have to try making gumbo in a stock pot.....


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I think cast iron will help darken the roux? After 40 minutes of stirring, I gave up on getting it any darker, lol. First go so we will see if its edible.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

jaster said:


> I think cast iron will help darken the roux? After 40 minutes of stirring, I gave up on getting it any darker, lol. First go so we will see if its edible.


NOT an expert, but yes do cook the roux in C.I. When you think you’ve about burnt it take it straight off the heat (aka. Move it to a cold eye on the stove) and continue to stir. Once you are ready add spoon fulls at a time into your stock, stirring to dissolve.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Some fresh trout topped on day old gumbo.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

You can brown your flour in the oven on broil to shorten the time, but I have always used cast iron.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

A good friend saw my FB post and sent me a picture of one he has had in his shed for a long time. Needs cleaned and seasoned, but I will be in business here soon.















On another note, last of the left over bird,

Pan seared with Franks redhot and put on a salad!


----------

